# export transparent eps ?



## marcom (14. Februar 2003)

hallo zusammen.

ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann, da ich schon am verzweifeln bin. ich habe mir in freehand ein logo (schriftzug-konvertiert zu nem pfad)gebaut und möchte dieses im xpress importieren. doch ich habe immer nen weißen hintergrund dabei, schaffe es nicht den weg zu bekommen, habe wirklich alle export-einstellungen gecheckt aber nichts gefunden.

der schriftzug soll im xpress einfach nur transparent daregstellt werden, also quasi freigestellt.

tausend dank für eure hilfe!!

gtx, marcom


----------



## Neyman (14. Februar 2003)

*Gruppierung aufheben?*

hi!
hast du schon versucht, die gruppierung aufzuheben und geschaut, ob es nicht irgendwo ein weißes Objekt im Hintergrund gibt...?
hoffentlich hilft's dir weiter

good luck
neyman


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Februar 2003)

Also, ich habs mal in Freehand *9* probiert und keine Probleme, konnte aber zum Test nur in Photoshop importieren, weil ich kein QuarkXPress hier habe...

Konvertier dein Dokument mal bitte in Freehand 9.0 Format, b.z.w. speichere es so und stells hier nochmal ein...


----------



## marcom (14. Februar 2003)

hallo zusammen.

danke neyman und  Webcutdirector für ei#ure rasche hilfe.

dochich habe wirklich alles versucht, habe auch keinen weißen hg dabei. gruppiert ist auch nichts, usw. 

habe das freehand 10-file auf die 9-er version runter konvertiert.

anbei das file.

vielen vielen dank leute für alles.

grüße, marcom


----------



## marcom (14. Februar 2003)

sorry habe noch was vergessen Webcutdirector. wenn ich es im photoshop aufmache habe ich keine probleme, da ist alles fein freigestellt, nur im xpress nicht.

danke nochmals!

marcom.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Februar 2003)

Hi,

in Freehand Grafik auswählen und als EPS (nicht Level 3) exportieren (!!!!).
Wenn du das Dokument als EPS speicherst, dann kann Freehand das Dokument zwar mit transparentem Hintergrund speichern, aber Quark macht leider Quark draus, weil in dem "transparenten" Dokument kein entsprechender Pfad eingebettet ist. Deshalb nur die Grafik als EPS EXPORTIEREN.

Gruß und Daumendruck
lightbox


----------



## marcom (14. Februar 2003)

servus lightbox.

danke für deinen tipp, doch kapiert hab ich es wieder nicht. kannst mir das bitte etwas ausführlicher beschreiben, bzw. was level3 ist?

habe ja die möglichkeiten beim export (eps mit tiff-preview, eculapsed pst scrip ..., photoshop eps,...) welches soll ich da nehmen, habe alle schon versucht.

arbeite auf nem pc und keinem mac.

danke inzwischen.


----------



## marcom (15. Februar 2003)

liebe forum-user.

kann mir denn wirklich keiner helfen?

bin wirklich shcon am verzweifeln, da ich am montag abgabe-termin habe. und nen folder ohne logo in druck zu geben ist ziemlich schwierig.

bitte um eure hilfe!!!!

danke.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2003)

Hi marcom,

eines der Hauptprobleme dürfte sein, dass hier scheinbar niemand Quark XPress hat. Und ohne kommt wohl keiner auf die Lösung. Mit InDesign z.B. funzt es ganz easy.

toitoitoi
lightbox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

lightbox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...eines der Hauptprobleme dürfte sein, dass hier scheinbar niemand Quark XPress hat. Und ohne kommt wohl keiner auf die Lösung.



Korrekt...,

ohne Quark ist es schwer zu testen und dir eine Hilfestellung zu geben....

Sorry


----------



## swampdragon (15. Februar 2003)

Ich hab mal ein wenig im Internet gestöbert. dein Problem mit dem EPS scheint schon einigen begegnet zu sein.

Ich habe z.B. folgenden Eintrag als Tip in einem Forum gefunden:

EPS in Quark einfügen (weißer Hintergrund entferne - Mops 
Hallo Nicole (und ihr beiden vorhergehenden Schreiberlinge)! 
Ich hab´ die FH-EPS in den erstellten Bildrahmen als Bild reingeholt. Dann rechte Maustaste Modifizieren/Umfluss und die Option (Art) "Automatische Bildanzeige" wählen. Mit den Werten für Außenabstände und für die Toleranzen müßt Ihr ein wenig experimentieren. Mich persönlich hat dabei dann zunächst auch die "pixelige" Bildschirmdarstellung gestört, im Druck war´s dann aber OK. 

Ich hoffe, mein Tipp war hilfreich.Ich bin zunächst auch über das gleiche Problem gestolpert. 

Gruß 

Mops

Hätte Dir auch gerne den Link zu diesem Forum eingestellt, da sich das stöbern dort durchaus lohnt, insbesondere weil es reichlich Threads über Xpress, EPS und Vektordateien beinhaltet, aber ich weiß nicht was die Forumsregeln dazu sagen. Es handelt sich um eine Hilfeforum und das wäre ja wie Werbung für die Konkurrenz.

Wär ganz schön wenn einer der Moderatoren mir da mal einen kleinen Tipp gibt ob ich den Link posten darf oder nicht.

Sonst schick mir einfach eine Mail bei Interesse.

Ich würde es im übrigen vieleicht eher mit 2 schwarz/weißen BMP´s versuchen (eins für den blauen Teil des Logos und eines für den schwarzen). dann die BMP´s freistellen (über modifizieren wie oben bechrieben) und das BMP für den blauen Teil in QuarkXpress blau einfärben.

Den Tip hab ich mal von einer Druckerei bekommen, hier ging es alledings um das einbinden eines Tiff.


----------



## humboldt (17. Februar 2003)

wenn du bei deinem logo keine schattierungen hast geht es eigentlich ganz gut.

photoshop, alles freistellen, dann mit zauberstab alles markieren, beschneidungspfad erstellen und den als eps speichern.

den in quark. das müsste gehen.


----------



## Nasty Ass Rash (19. Dezember 2003)

*Alles schön und gut...*

Hi,

ich habe das selbe problem! ich will ein logo mit WEIßEN  flächen in ein quark-dokument bringen und habe IMMER den bekloppten rahmen. wenn ich durch umwegigen einstellungen, die sicher nicht die sind die wir brauchen eine tranzparenz erzeuge (sei es in den freehand einstellungen "Import/Export" oder quark (noch weniger empfelenswert) unter modifizieren) ist dann natürlich auch meine 100% WEIß angelegte flächen weg und das SOLL JA NET PASSIEREN!

zu der idee mit dem photoshopgepläkel: das wäre doch voll der käse, wenn es ein vektor (eine FREI-skalierbare bilddatei bleiben soll)

ich weiß dass es funktionieren muss... nur wie?


----------



## megabit (19. Dezember 2003)

In Quark kann man nicht mit Transparenzen arbeiten sonder nur mit Beschneidungspfaden.

Humboldt hatte schon recht.

Es geht auch in Illustrator. Öffnet das Logo in Illustrator und erstellt an der Aussenkante des logos einen Pfad. Der wird dann zum Beschneidungspfad gemacht.

Der wirkt wie eine Maske und blendet alles was auf der anderen Seite vom Pfad ist aus, auch in Quark.

Als eps gespeichert geht das bei mir immer prima.

Wenn es nicht klappt schick mir die Datei uns ich versuchs für dich.


----------



## marwin (24. Dezember 2003)

*Transparenzen  ...*

Sauber arbeiten mit Transparenzen nur Adobe-Programme (aktuelle Versionen). Diese Funktion hat der Hersteller zuerst dem Illustrator und dann Indesign und Photoshop spendiert - die RIPs in der Druckvorstufe haben lange gebraucht zu lernen, wie man damit umgeht. 

Wir als User haben uns über das neue Knöpfchen gefreut - das Ergebnis sieht gut aus.

Andere Programme verstehen diese Informationen nur teilweise oder garnicht. Das bequeme Einsparen des Freistellungspfades bringt andere ("freistellersuchende") Layout- und Vektorprogramme an ihre Grenzen. QuarkXPress versteht auch noch nicht richtig PostScript Level 3 (die Transparenzfunktion ist aber Level 3, außerdem auch nur in aktueller PDF-Version implementiert, die dem aktuellen Dateiformat des Illustrator entspricht).

Also bleibt Freisteller bauen, oder mit übereinanderliegenden eingefärbten 1Bit-TIFs solche Effekte simulieren.

marwin


----------

